# Was würdet ihr empfehlen?



## Paranoid (28. Juli 2002)

Also ich möchte meine Website kleiner machen und in die Mitte zentrieren. Wie mach ich das mit den Tabellen??? Ich möchte es genauso machen wie HIER nur das ich rechts noch eine Navigation haben will. Mach ich das am besten mit einer Tabelle oder mehreren??

Ich hatte schon das Problem das ich eine Tabelle in eine Tabelle rein hab und dann konnte ich sie nicht oben ausrichten??


----------



## HITMAN (28. Juli 2002)

also ich mache so was alles mit dreamweaver mx  

ich weiß nicht, ob du so was hast... aber ich finde, wenn man sich nicht so gut mit html auskennt (wie ich), dann ist so was besonders für tabellen sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Pencil (28. Juli 2002)

also nimm 2. tabellen(Verschachteln..
also praktisch 3.)
schau dir den quellcode hier ankiller4u 
fast so musst du es verschachteln.. bloss mit einer tabelle weniger
ich mach alles mit notepad


hope i helped


----------



## untread (30. Juli 2002)

So würde zb dein gerüst aussehen...sofern du das gemeint hast 

aja noch was ( je nachdem ob du ferien hast ) 
>>>selfhtml<<<




```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Unbenannt</title>
</head>

<body>
<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="700" height="700" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
	<tr>
		<td>	
		
				<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="700" height="100" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
					<tr>
						<td>	</td>
					</tr>
				</table>
		
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>	
		
				<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="700" height="500" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
					<tr>
						<td>	
						
							<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="100" height="600" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
								<tr>
									<td>	</td>
								</tr>
							</table>	
						
						</td>
						<td>	
						
							<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="500" height="600" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
								<tr>
									<td>	</td>
								</tr>
							</table>	
						
						</td>
						<td>	
						
							<table align="center" style="border:1px black solid" width="100" height="600" colspan="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
								<tr>
									<td>	</td>
								</tr>
							</table>	
						
						</td>
					</tr>
				</table>
		
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>


</body>
</html>
```
>>>selfhtml<<<


----------



## untread (30. Juli 2002)

zu deinem "Ausrichtungproblem" 
1. Quellcode wäre nett 
2. Du musst den Befehl valign="top" in den <td> oder <tr> tag (jenachdem) vor der auszurichtenten tabelle schreiben 


mfg


----------

